# Obedience training



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's my situation. As I described in another post, I am fostering a dog. He is about 3.5 years old and 75 pounds. In the house, he is the sweetest dog. I live in a 150 sq ft studio, and he walks around freely when I am gone but doesn't cause ANY problems. I have two guinea pigs and he never bothers them at all.

When we come outside, however, he can be different. He tries to jump on people, especially people in close proximity (in the elevator) or those who pay attention to him (try to pet, etc.). He does it in a friendly way, but a lot of people clearly don't like it.

He also barks at some people (that is fairly rare and happens mainly with people who seem very afraid of him). Again, I know dogs tend to do that, but he scares people, so I have to teach him not to do it.

Also, he is fascinated with other dogs. He just stops dead in his tracks when he sees one, and nothing can distract him. I have to literally pull him all the way until the dog is out of sight. Most of the time, he is friendly with other dogs, but he does bark at some (mostly those that bark at him, but, occasionally, for no reason - I do notice that he barks a lot when he is very stressed out - for example, right after I had to take him on a long taxi ride).

Finally, he barks at people who walk 'abnormally' - people on crutches or with any "sticks" next to their body.

He also pulls on me, but it's gotten a little better.

I can control him just by holding on to him, but I want to teach him to listen. I would like to do obedience training with him. I don't have a car, so it would have to be in Manhattan. Does anyone have any personal experience with any training out there (it would have to be a group class, and money is definitely a very big factor (I am a recent college grad), but if there is a really amazing class, even if it's very expensive, I would like to know about it just to have the information).

Also, does anyone have any tips with any of these behaviors in an adult dog?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

If you have any friends with dogs and/or crutches, wheelchairs, etc. that's the first place to start training. Get the dog used to these things so when he sees them on a walk it's no longer a big deal to him. Take his favorite treat along (and I mean something GOOD like hot dogs) and introduce him to every person who has crutches, wheelchair etc and have them say hi and give him a treat so he knows they're okay to have around. 

After that (or during, whichever) start socializing him with other dogs. Have him meet them on walks so he knows they're no big deal. Let them sniff and say hi, then continue on the walk. Soon enough he'll learn that dogs are no big deal and to not fixate so much on them when he sees them. Be sure to reward good behavior, of course!

If it turns out that he's dog aggressive, then you should make sure you always have amazing treats or his favorite toy with you, that way you can distract him when he sees another dog. Just say "Watch me" or "leave it" or something similar to that effect every time you see another dog. Distract him with whatever works best and once the other dog has passed, then reward, lots and lots of praise and reward! 

As far as the pulling goes, I'd get a Gentle Leader or Halti head collar and that should stop the pulling. That or a special no-pull harness.


----------

